# breeding characteristics for jack dempseys?



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

if anyone has had or tried to breed jack dempseys and would be so kind to give me some advice i would greatly appreciate it. I recently put in a decent sized flat rock for them and they have been acting differently since then, the male is not chasing the female anymore and they seem to stay together pretty much the entire time so i was just curious, thanks


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Hello rywill,
One thing that you need to know about JD's is that dispite their fierce reputation as bullying everything in the tank, I've found them to be quite timid, and that they will only settle down to breed when the tank is very calm with near to no fish in the aquarium, unlike jewel cichlids that will breed even in the most busy community aquarium. So here's the basics about jack dempsey breeding:
1) Only decide to breed a pair that you can trust to be alone together without fighting.

2) Have a large area of sand or gravel where they can dig nests.

3) Plant the back and sides of the tank with plastic plants to make them fell secure.

4) Give them a flat surface to lay their eggs.

5) And for the ultamate results, give them a cave so they can feel secure to hide and lay their eggs.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

alrighty thanks for the info. hopefully i have a breeding pair and they will do so soon. Another question, is there a certain size they will start breeding or not?


----------

